# Scout LT and my impressions.



## wolfboi823 (May 11, 2021)

So I'll start off with usually when I buy anything I'll do a deep dig into what's what about it and all sort of reviews and opinions and just general facts about the item, be it a fishing pole, gun, or slingshot. Well I didn't do that since it was a gift+a frame that wasn't on my radar, so this is about as close to a blind review that I can give. Now, I haven't been doing this nearly as long as most of you, or tinkered nearly as much, but with that, I'm hoping my unique perspective may help others who are newer into the hobby with giving this frame a try. 

Feel: The first thing I noticed was how stout it felt, it definitely can take a licking. Being a Marine I'm pretty good at breaking everything, and I can usually tell when there's something I can break into a billion pieces, and I just don't get that feeling with it. 

Fit: Now, I'm not a giant man, nor am I tiny. I feel like I fit into the "average" or just below that category when it comes to size. The scout LT fits me like a glove with the grip style I deploy, pointer and thumb on the shelf for lunch grip, middle and ring sitting the thinner part of the grip and my pinky on the palm swell, which I have covered and weighted with one of the SimpleShot palm swell weights. I feel like this frame was made for my hand, but that's part of the beauty of the frame. You can change things up to attempt to get that "just right" feel. 

Ease of use: This frame, with it's flip clip design makes rigging it up is honestly probably the easiest type I've come across. Not bad for a child or someone completely new to the sport. From unpacking it to sending marbles down range I think it was a time of 20 minutes, and that was with setting up the palm swell and thanking my wife for the great gift. It's an easy switch from OTT to TTF shooting. No hassle, and no fuss.

Accuracy: Well, it's accurate. We all know that accuracy is a beautiful symphony of many different things, and honestly if the frame is stout and doesn't break on you, the rest of the music is up to the rest of the "band". 

Concealability: Very pocketable. This is a pretty important part for me, being a slight tactical nerd and someone who just likes to be prepared for whatever, be that self defense of myself and my family, or being able to bust a pest squirrel or rabbit out of the garden. So the Scout LT fits in a variety of pockets (even my son's which is 18m sized infant clothes. The palm swell and neck went in) without being too big and getting in the way of the other gear or tools you may be carrying and concealing. 

Overall Thoughts: I love it, this frame is something I didn't know I needed. It works very well for me. I've cut about 3 cans or so in week of owning it. Not that I couldn't with other frames, but this frame gets me out there and want to be shooting more than I already do. This frame is just "the one" for me. I would recommend anyone to try this frame. 

Lastly, I would just like to say I'm not affiliated with SimpleShot outside of just being a consumer of their gear, and those couple of times I saw Mr.Masters in person for less than 5 minutes. I just love this frame and would recommend this frame to just about anybody, especially new folk interested in slinging. 



Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

The LT is ok.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

In my opinion, one of the best production slings ever made. I jokingly call it the Batmobile of slingshots. Didn’t matter what movie it was or what new nifty gadget he had, or who played Batman, the trusty Batmobile always made an appearance and it was always bad a**! 😁 (even TV Batman! 😉)


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Great review - thanks. And thank you for your service.

If I recall correctly your wife also bought you a Sparrow. Have you shot it yet? How do they compare w/ ea. Other? Do you have a favorite between the two?


----------



## wolfboi823 (May 11, 2021)

Tobor8Man said:


> Great review - thanks. And thank you for your service.
> 
> If I recall correctly your wife also bought you a Sparrow. Have you shot it yet? How do they compare w/ ea. Other? Do you have a favorite between the two?


I actually haven't shot it yet, that's coming soon though. I'm actually fixing to set up up here after I put my kid down for bed. So, the answers will be coming soon. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

I got 3 LTs love them all, , I like other slings too, but the LT I shoot best . The alum. is my fav.


----------

